# LaDO! Q#4... remarkable!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/12LADO/Q4/072812.html

If you've followed the various derbies at DoBass in 2012, you may have noticed something...

This guy named Maloney, and he aint full of bologna!

We run four events- Madness, NOAA, EEI and KSU LaDO!... in three months he's won each...one of them twice and a second place in another !

Today- complete with mixed bag fashion, and a 5.73 kicker big...

APPLAUSE!!!!

nip


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Those lakes pump out some good bags CONGRATS!! guys.

Mark


----------



## dmbenjamin (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey rory, do you know when the current standings will be posted for the EEI 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

